# Lost yacht 'was carrying coffin' ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7493093.stm


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds as if they were in grave danger Davie


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Now now Steve thats taking the pun a little far , saying that they were close to Barra so good job they didn't have any cases of Whisky aboard lol !!


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I wonder if the paddles were inside, does a coffin meet B.O.T./M.C.A. regulations as lifesaving equipment.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

chadburn said:


> I wonder if the paddles were inside, does a coffin meet B.O.T./M.C.A. regulations as lifesaving equipment.


That'll be a dead cert (Jester)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Would be interesting to know the history behind this coffin. There must be some historic value because from the picture, it does not look like a modern day coffin or one dug up from a graveyard. It looks very basic indeed. In this country at least, coffins are mass produced rather than made for the individual. Most people are similar sizes so various sizes are mass produced. The only difference is the types of plates and handles relatives want based on religion and other requests, and the type of lining.

If specific wood is required, or extra large boxes they are of course made to order which could provide a clue to this one and could well be an imitation as the lifeboat volunteers suggested. I doubt very much that a body has ever been in it.

And all the usual jokes I had to put up with for 20 years like a dead end job and dying to be there are bound to follow this story?!! (Cloud) 

David


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

This one was for a pub though David....... strange pub to have a coffin in it "Vampires-R-Us" perhaps lol


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Davie Tait said:


> This one was for a pub though David....... strange pub to have a coffin in it "Vampires-R-Us" perhaps lol


That is why there must be a history behind this story Davie, why a pub should want it. A mock up could be made in Norway, not transported from America. Normal carriage may have been too expensive hence taking it by yacht. It would certainly be interesting to find out why this coffin is so important to this pub. Was a body ever inside, if so where is it now?. Quite a mystery (EEK) 

David


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Might be for dead drunk patrons (Jester) Sorry


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Maybe the reason they got lost was because they were using _Dead Reckoning_ - that was clearly a grave mistake.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I always got my own back on the jokers, they usually went out a bloody sight quicker than they came in (Jester) 

David


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://maciverblog.co.uk/2008/07/08/yacht-coffin-shocks-barra-lifeboat-crew/
Thats the background to this story guys


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Davie, I didn't think a body had ever been inside it. 

David


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

Was it lashed to the shrouds?


----------



## Dick S (Feb 10, 2007)

Perhaps he could not afford a liferaft! In the film Moby Dick
Richard Baseharts character survives by clinging to the Hapooners Coffin that had been designed to float - maybe inspired from that!


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I am surprised that the Drugs Agency has not took a drill to it to see if it is real wood and not a "Composite"!! which could be smoked later!!


----------

